# 9/24 Reminder: Agents of SHIELD; Person of Interest



## J-Sun (Sep 25, 2013)

For those that have access, don't forget that these two shows of genre interest (hopefully Whedony goodness for the first and the known excellent PoI for the second) air on ABC@8 and CBS@10 US Eastern.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2013)

It's probably also worth adding that *Revolution* returns for its second series tomorrow (September 25th) on NBC, 8/7c.

---

I'm very much looking forward to AoS, and of course I'm interested to see how PoI carries on after what happened in the last finale.

---

EDIT: Thought I might as well share this, too:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/my-episode-guide/jeehkhpiepgmjpbcckdglnfmogadopkj?hl=en

It's a Chrome extension called "My Episode Guide", that sits up in the toolbar and gives you a countdown in days to the next episode of something. Clicking the countdown brings up the full list of programmes you have added, with the episode numbers, titles, and days until it airs. When the current series of a programme has finished, it also rather helpfully tells you if the series is returning or if it's been cancelled.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love to know what people think of Agents of Shield. We no longer have cable, but I think its on Hulu? We don't currently subscribe to Hulu but might if its worth it.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2013)

If no-one else has made a thread by tomorrow, I will.

The short of it is that it has great potential. It takes a short while for Whedon's trademark snappy dialogue to get going, and although it looks good some of the special effects are a bit ropey... but it gets settled very quickly (you know how a lot of first episodes are kind of choppy, and it takes new shows a few episodes to find their feet? I don't get that impression from AoS), and it is well grounded in the Marvel Universe, with references to, and things straight out of, a number of the films. The cast is also very good.


----------



## alchemist (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to SHIELD -- it seems to be one for all the family -- but really don't get PoI. It's just too hammy for me.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I would love to know what people think of Agents of Shield. We no longer have cable, but I think its on Hulu? We don't currently subscribe to Hulu but might if its worth it.



I was underwhelmed. I liked it, but I didn't love it. This isn't truly a Joss Whedon show, I don't think, but on a Joss Whedon scale, _Buffy_ and _Firefly_ were genius and _Angel_ and _Dollhouse_ were (sometimes) above average TV but just TV, not genius. So far, this is just TV, to me. A lot of wisecracks and explosions but lacking the human touch. I think for some reason of when Cordelia slashed Willow with verbal razors and she's down at the end of the hall glancing back and Buffy looks after her with concern and later tries to befriend her. Tiny little glances and expressions amidst the "saving the world... a lot". Or the brilliant depiction (in the true premiere) of the betrayed warrior that was Malcolm Reynolds and how he built a new life, home, and family with his crew. This was too broad and simply comic and action oriented to have that kind of heart. More big budget Hollywood.

And, caveat, that I'm one of about two people who hasn't seen the movie so this episode had a lot of "in media res" to it - I could follow along just fine but it didn't really feel like the epic beginning of anything and was more like the start of another chapter of something else. "Cross-marketing synergy!" But that doesn't bode well for a deep show standing on its own two legs.

But we'll see. It was definitely good enough to tune in again and did have the signature ("really wanted our name to spell 'SHIELD'", "I think a bulb's out", "what up guys") Joss-style lines.

And it looks to be a hit, pulling a 4.7 and basically tying one of those ridiculous maniacally-watched game shows and trouncing everything else that night.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Sep 27, 2013)

I try to give shows a couple of episodes before really making a decision. I have definitely noticed that the pilot episode tends to be the weakest. I wasn't overly thrilled by the first episode of Firefly, but have come to really enjoy the series (I think we have about 3 episodes left). 

Thanks for your thoughts Lenny and J-Sun, I appreciate it. Sounds like I will give it a shot, just not sure when we'll sign up for Hulu.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 27, 2013)

Son of Cooooouuullll.

I am so glad he's back, I didn't want him dead (I knew he wasn't staying dead before this). I love him to little bits. 

Nice to see some Maria --

Oh noes, what secret are they hiding from poor Coulson? Has he been turned into something else like people were speculating. Ooooh.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 29, 2013)

Caught the Agents Of SHIELD pilot last night and I'm kind of ho hum about it.

We've got a line up of fairly stereotypical characters - geeky tech guys, computer whizz and reluctant square jaw who sees this assignment as a waste of his talents. We have quite a few references to the Marvel superheroes inhabiting this world and a cryptic reference about agent Coulson's recovery/resurrection. Throw in a few nice toys for the agents and a case to investigate that culminates in the individuals actually gelling together as a team and there you have it!

Granted, this is a pilot and probably an evolutionary nexus which will result in significant improvement to plot alongside character depth as the series progresses but I'm not sure it will be a hit. 

It's not bad, just not stunningly great.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 3, 2013)

I got to watch the pilot as well the other day. It was good, but not great...as others have already said.  Good enough that I will give it another few episodes to find its groove.


----------

